# Success with Omega 3



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey guys! I don't post on this much I am more of a lurker. I wanted to let you know I started taking Omega 3 pills and vitamin B & C combo for my DP/DR about a month ago. The results have been INCREDIBLE!! My DP/DR is pretty much gone I go a week now with out having any DP/DR. Although I still get it, it isn't as frequent as it used to be. And when I do get it, it is SO minimal. I used to have the WORST DP/DR it literaly felt like I was in a dream 24/7, panic attacks ALL the time it was hell. I never really took any perscribed meds, the only med I did try was paxil but i stopped 2 weeks into it because I could't deal with the side effects. So ever since then I have started looking for a natural way of healing this. I have had enourmous success with Omega 3 and vitamin B & C combo and I urge you to try it. There is no side effects and it is really good for your system. DP/DR does go away and one day you will all be back to your 100% self, it just takes time. I personally felt when I took paxil that it increased my DP/DR and made me self reliant on it. I think the best way to cure this problem is using natural methods. I wish you all the best in your battle and continued success!


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

live2dream

Thanks for your post. I have heard the Omega 3 does a lot for your brain. I have been taking SJW for about 2 weeks and have noticed a HUGE decrease in my DP. I'm going to start taking Omegas in a few days. Thanks for your post and I'm happy things have turned around for you.

Ken


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been taking buttloads of omega 3s for about 2 years now and i believe that it has helped, although, i'm not sure if i'm getting much from them anymore because its been so long.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ziggo.. if you want to see lasting results youre going to have to change your lifestyle. the omegas cant do it all by themselves.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been told if you shove them up your ass, you get magical powers.

I haven't tried it yet, but I want to.

Do you?

~Jason (who gets his Omega 3's from ground flax :roll


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you for posting that!

i think i will have to try Omega 3...definately worth it by the sounds of it...everything is worth a try!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

I TRIED OMEGA 3 FOR A WHILE...I FOUND THAT IT HELPED A BIT BUT SEEMED LIKE IT WOULD BE A LONG TIME BEFORE RECOVERY....BUT HAVING SAID THAT IT SEEMS LIKE ITS TAKING A LONG TIME ON THE ANTI DS ALSO  SO ITS DEFINETLY WORTH GIVING A TRY


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Omega 3s should only be used in people who have a deficiency of Omega 3 in their diet. Most Americans have a severe lack of Omega 3 and recieve mostly Omega 6 which is found in beef or poultry. Omega 3 is found in fish and other various places (i get it from flax seed oil too) and what spawned this idea that increasing Omega 3 in one's diet was something geographical.

European and east Asian countries who had a higher consumption rate of seafood and the omega 3s they contained had significantly lower anxiety and depression rates. Beyond this study, only a few clinical studies have shown this correlation. I have found improvements since taking the supplements but i'm skeptical and cannot overrule the placebo effect.

Instead of taking the supplemetns all the time, i believe it is more health conscious to just eat a serving of tuna or seafood once a day instead.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just ate some Gorton's lemon-herb fish sticks for lunch.

The first time I took Omega 3s a couple of years ago I felt awesome for about 2 weeks. I really thought I had found the cure. It was more than placebo effect, but all of a sudden they just crapped out on me. I've tried taking them many times since and haven't had much success.

Anybody taken the Omega 3-6-9 combo. I like Omega 3s by themselves better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey everyone thanks for your replies. I have been taking just Omega 3's and a vitamin B and C combo for over a month still feeling better as the days go on. I take 2 pillls a day one in the morning one at night. The vitamin B and C are good for anxiety and Omega 3 repairs brain tissues. In saying that I also eat VERY well and have been for a while now. I NEVER eat candies or snack on shitty foods. I have a big salad everyday and drink 2L of water everyday. I find eating a HUGE breakfast with 2 pieces of fruit evey morning helps as well. You can't expect to get well just taking Omega 3's or whatever. You have to start taking care of the body by eating well and exercising. Another thing I found is food with Omega 3 in them. I found eggs at the grocery store that have Omega 3 in them. I also found a cheese that has Omega 3 in it. Anyways hope all that helps in conclusion I think taking Omega 3 and all that help but you will defeat the purpose of it if you don't eat right. Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

To Kenc,
What is SJW?


----------



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

St. John's Wort, I would assume.


----------



## nabilfk (Jan 5, 2005)

live2dream,

You have said that:
"I have been taking just Omega 3's and a vitamin B and C combo for over a month still feeling better as the days go on. I take 2 pillls a day one in the morning one at night. The vitamin B and C are good for anxiety and Omega 3 repairs brain tissues."

Is vitamin B and vitamin C a combo in the form of one tablet or separate tablets that are taken together?

Can you also please explain what brands of Omega 3's, vitamins B and C you are taking and the doses and times of each?

Thanks,

Nabil.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

crap


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Nabil!

LOL! I live in Toronto as well. Okay I take a vitamin B & C combo pill called "Swiss Natural Sources" "Super Stress B compound with 1000mg Vitamin C" I take that once a day with food as well as Omega 3 high concentrate called "Omega Pur" which I take twice a day. Both of these are in pill form. Hope that answers your questions, all the best in your battle!


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

dreamcatcher said:


> I TRIED OMEGA 3 FOR A WHILE...I FOUND THAT IT HELPED A BIT BUT SEEMED LIKE IT WOULD BE A LONG TIME BEFORE RECOVERY....BUT HAVING SAID THAT IT SEEMS LIKE ITS TAKING A LONG TIME ON THE ANTI DS ALSO  SO ITS DEFINETLY WORTH GIVING A TRY












hahaha, sorry, I just had too ... :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Live2Dream and others,

I finally weaned myself off of Lexapro 3 days ago. ( Personal choice...I want to see where I am mentally) I took your advice and purchased a BIG bottle of Omega 3 complex ( I also use fresh ground flaxseed at all available opportunities with my new handy dandyn flaxseed grinder from OXO ). I also started taking B complex. Today I have not had the "whineys" at all.

I also started walking 6 days a week, doing some stretches and using some weights. With all this in mind, I hope to reduce and perhaps go off entirely, my 1.5 mgs. of klono useage. Again, this is all done to see where I am. If I find I start getting totally in a fetal position by this disorder, I will have no problem in starting these meds again.

Anyway, thanks for the thoughts about the supplements. They have been brought up before and this time was a good time for me to take advantage of the thought. 

Hope all is well for everyone.
terri


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

LOL Crumbles...take it that this is better.....for YOU :shock:


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL Crumbles...take it that this is better.....for YOU :shock:


lol :lol:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been taking Omega 3 for about a month too, and I am increasingly normal. I haven't had one panic attack, before that I was constantly scared and panicked about twice a day. But...I've had this come round in cycles since it started, it may just be that I was due my next reprieve, and also a couple of days after I started taking Omega 3, I meditated right into all the feelings I was so scared of and let them go as far as they wanted, just sort of riding out the trip...and I finally got to a point where I could see the fear as just another feeling.

So three possible explanations. The embarassing thing is I'm just about to start some cognitive therapy sessions. Think I'll go anyway in case it's just another cycle. I do still feel quite weird anyway, my vision's bright and wavy, it's just that I don't really care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW!! Guys those are some AWESOME stories! Terri: Great to hear that your getting off the meds, personally I think curing this the natural way is the best way to go. It is so good to here that your walking and exercising... sounds like your taking this illness head on! The way to beat this thing is to not let it control our lives, so again way to go on that. I am really happy to see the support this thread has been getting. Usually I read about people's problems on here not the solutions. Drinking a lot of water and eating your greens will also help lower your DP in the long run. Everyone who responded to this thread sounds like they are on there way to recovery! You guys are the best and I wish everyone continued success with this battle we are all fighting.


----------

